# breath and bottom smell the same!?



## soybeansmama (Jan 26, 2006)

:







I know this is weird concern, but the little girl that I babysit (34mo) has a smell coming from her breath that is exactly like the poop she does. Her mom was the first to point it out but seems really unphased by it. She brushes her teeth so I don't think that it is a hygeine problem. I guess that I am a little concerned because all she drinks is milk and juice and RARELY eats. I am talking about ocassional bites of tortilla and eggs. I have never seen her eat a veg. or fruit. I am not sure about how to bring it up with her mom that I am worried and it seems strange to me that I should have to...

Anyways, I was just hoping that someone may know a little about this. Or maybe someone could help me find a way to make tactful suggestions about her eating habits. I realize that she is not my child, but the poor baby has allergies, frequent colds and ear infections and now dealing with bottom breath and I can't help but think that her diet may have a lot to do with it.

I would appreciate any ideas....


----------



## KC in KS (Feb 24, 2005)

I notice this when I floss my teeth. Grosses me out, but DH has never complained about my breath. Guess it's just the bacteria in there. And I eat well-rounded meals generally, unlike the little girl you're describing.


----------



## VeganSculptor (Apr 20, 2004)

When you are constipated, the smell is more likely to come up into your mouth. It's not surprising that she smells bad if all she never eats anything healthy to clean our her system and keep things running smoothly.

Maybe you can offer her veggies and fruit when you babysit her? I don't know what you could say to her mother. Mothers are very sensitive about what they feed their children. I can understand your concern though. When I was young we babysat a toddler who would only eat Spaghettios and sugar cereal and drink bottles of milk. Boy did that little girl stink!


----------



## soybeansmama (Jan 26, 2006)

I have tried offering what we are eating (apples, broccoli, mango, oranges, etc) but she will wait until her mom comes to get her then go home and drink milk. You are right that moms are sensitive about what they feed their kids. I think that is why I am having such a hard time figuring out what to do about it. She just doesn't seem to be a very healthy child and it concerns me a little. Her mom and I are very good friends and her dd has been a part of my ds's life since they were newborns (they live accross the street). I has been harder and harder for me to keep my mouth shut. I know that I would hate it if someone came to me with concerns about my child that I didn't have. I don't want her to feel judged. I guess I just needed to talk it out.

Thanks for your thoughts and keep them coming!!!


----------



## SaveTheWild (Mar 14, 2003)

Someone I used to work with had "poop-breath" as I called it, and it started when he went on the Atkin's diet. I think it was the ketones (or whatever they are called) that were being produced because he was starved of carbs. Now, granted this was an adult, not a toddler, but given her limited diet, it is a possibility.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I too have seen it happen with Atkins adults. I can't quite tell from your post if her breath smells like poop, or if both her breath and her poop smell strange and not like they should smell in your opinion. I wonder if it could be a marker for diabetes or yeast (although I expect that would be sweet or bread smelling) or something like that? It seems to me that the body isn't processing something as it should be.

This is interesting: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...cle/003058.htm They say "fecal smelling" breath is potentially from bowel obstructions. Along with other related possibilities. Does she have a cold? Post nasal drip can also cause temporary bad breath, though not usually "fecal-smelling." But colds can make poop smell different too.


----------



## soybeansmama (Jan 26, 2006)

eviesmom, her poop and breath do have an odd smell now that you mentioned it, but I don't know if that is normal cow-milk toddler poop smell because my son rarely drinks cows milk and is still bf. I would only have his poop to compare it to. It looks weird, too--greenish pebbles, sometimes yellowish...sorry for the graphic poo description









I really think that it is due to her horrible eating habits. Her mom doesn't worry she says because her ped. says that she is growing just fine and to let her eat and drink what she wants









I guess all I can do is try to feed her well when she is here!

Thanks for your words everyone!


----------

